# Killifish club in Ontario



## Chris Sinclair

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking about starting a killifish club for Ontario. If there is enough interest it will happen. So, anyone interested should contact me.


----------



## Guest

Chris Sinclair said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking about starting a killifish club for Ontario. If there is enough interest it will happen. So, anyone interested should contact me.


Hasn't there been numerous attempts at a killie club in this country that have all fizzled out?


----------



## Chris Sinclair

h_s said:


> Hasn't there been numerous attempts at a killie club in this country that have all fizzled out?


Not exactly. The CKA lasted for over 10 years before being closed down. There are currently several active killifish clubs in Canada. There just aren't any in Ontario right now.


----------



## Darkside

I do love my non-annual killies


----------



## TBemba

I was wondering if this is the season to order in some killifish eggs?

The weather seems nice?

I thought there was interest in ppl getting eggs from around the Country


----------



## Chris Sinclair

It might be a bit warm right now. I would wait until near the end of September.


----------



## TBemba

Chris Sinclair said:


> It might be a bit warm right now. I would wait until near the end of September.


thanks for the information chris, can you keep us in the loop when it's a good time or there is an order going on?

ps: the 2 pairs i picked up from you are a good size i hope they do something soon


----------



## Chris Sinclair

I'll let you know if I hear of any group orders for eggs, but I wouldn't count on it. People don't usually make group orders for eggs, but live fish is a different story.

Those pairs that you got off me should be laying lots of eggs by now. Are you using mops and checking them? What water conditions are the fish in?



TBemba said:


> thanks for the information chris, can you keep us in the loop when it's a good time or there is an order going on?
> 
> ps: the 2 pairs i picked up from you are a good size i hope they do something soon


----------



## TBemba

I am using mops and half RO water and adding almond leaves. but I never test water perimeters.

I will have to check the mops and see if i have any eggs.

I have a BN pleco in with them could that cause a issue?

thanks for the advice


----------



## Chris Sinclair

I don't think a pleco should cause any issues unless it eats the killi eggs.



TBemba said:


> I am using mops and half RO water and adding almond leaves. but I never test water perimeters.
> 
> I will have to check the mops and see if i have any eggs.
> 
> I have a BN pleco in with them could that cause a issue?
> 
> thanks for the advice


----------



## chizhevskiy

Chris, what killies do you have? Any chance to find Diapteron Fulgens or Rivulus Xiphidius in the list?


----------



## Chris Sinclair

I have almost 40 different types of killifish right now, but unfortunately no diapterons or Rivulus xiphidius. In a few more weeks I will start selling again.

What killies do YOU have?



chizhevskiy said:


> Chris, what killies do you have? Any chance to find Diapteron Fulgens or Rivulus Xiphidius in the list?


----------



## chizhevskiy

I have no much space and what is more impotant - time to keep a lot of killlies like did in the past. Currently have only 3 species:
- Diapteron georgie GWW 86/2
- Diapteron cyanostictum GBN 88/29 SAM 
- Aphyosemion ocellatum Sika Sika

Still searching for D. fulgens and D. abacinum.


----------



## chizhevskiy

Chris, is that your most recent/updated killifish list: http://killifish.ca/Keeping.html


----------



## Ciddian

I would love to see a Killi club, I myself would appreciate some help in starting the killifish collection. Maybe try to gear it towards a younger crowd? Its something I had always wanted to try with my daughter when she gets old enough.

Maybe replace the idea of a betta with a killi? 

The only thing I have kept in the past was a golden wonder pair... just loved watching those fish.


----------



## chizhevskiy

Ciddian, I have a lot of Aphyosemion ocellatum fries (1/2...1 inch), so may share with you. The only thing -A. ocellatum is a relatively difficult specie to start with:
-require variety of live food
-require cold water
-sensitive to diseases and water parameters/quality
-the fries grow very slowly, matures and get full coloration by 7-8 monthes (what is unusual for a small killies). 

I would recommend to begin killifish breeding experiments with something popular and very simple, but still beautiful and interesting, like Aphyosemion australe/striatum, Fundulopanchax gardneri/sjoestedti, Nothobranchius guentheri/rachovii/eggersi, etc.

Anyway, if you want A. ocellatum, just let me know.


----------



## Chris Sinclair

Are you breeding these fish?


chizhevskiy said:


> I have no much space and what is more impotant - time to keep a lot of killlies like did in the past. Currently have only 3 species:
> - Diapteron georgie GWW 86/2
> - Diapteron cyanostictum GBN 88/29 SAM
> - Aphyosemion ocellatum Sika Sika
> 
> Still searching for D. fulgens and D. abacinum.


----------



## Chris Sinclair

There is a killie club again - the Southern Ontario Killifish Society. We had a meeting a few weeks ago.

I actually used to breed bettas before I got into killifish, but killifish requirements can be a bit different from bettas. There are many different killifish from many different places throughout the world and so conditions can be diverse. There are some fairly easy killifish, however.



Ciddian said:


> I would love to see a Killi club, I myself would appreciate some help in starting the killifish collection. Maybe try to gear it towards a younger crowd? Its something I had always wanted to try with my daughter when she gets old enough.
> 
> Maybe replace the idea of a betta with a killi?
> 
> The only thing I have kept in the past was a golden wonder pair... just loved watching those fish.


----------



## Chris Sinclair

What are you selling the ocellatum for ?
We may want to get some for the club if you still have some available.



chizhevskiy said:


> Ciddian, I have a lot of Aphyosemion ocellatum fries (1/2...1 inch), so may share with you. The only thing -A. ocellatum is a relatively difficult specie to start with:
> -require variety of live food
> -require cold water
> -sensitive to diseases and water parameters/quality
> -the fries grow very slowly, matures and get full coloration by 7-8 monthes (what is unusual for a small killies).
> 
> I would recommend to begin killifish breeding experiments with something popular and very simple, but still beautiful and interesting, like Aphyosemion australe/striatum, Fundulopanchax gardneri/sjoestedti, Nothobranchius guentheri/rachovii/eggersi, etc.
> 
> Anyway, if you want A. ocellatum, just let me know.


----------



## chizhevskiy

Chris Sinclair said:


> What are you selling the ocellatum for ?
> We may want to get some for the club if you still have some available.


I have relatively good results with A. ocellatum - more 100-200 juveniels, they are slow growing, just some of them started to sexing out.
I can't say the same about diapterons. While D. georgiae is relatively stable -have > 20 juveniles from a group of 7-8 adults, the D. cyanostictum is still under huge risk - only 6-7 juveniles from single pair.


----------



## Chris Sinclair

If you think ocellatum are slow growing wait until you try growing the diapterons. When I had them all about 4 years ago they would typically have to be about 1 year old before they would start laying eggs. I found that most didn't lay many eggs, but the eggs had a very high fertility rate.

I'd be interested in pairs of any of the fish you have available. If you want to sell some let me know.



chizhevskiy said:


> I have relatively good results with A. ocellatum - more 100-200 juveniels, they are slow growing, just some of them started to sexing out.
> I can't say the same about diapterons. While D. georgiae is relatively stable -have > 20 juveniles from a group of 7-8 adults, the D. cyanostictum is still under huge risk - only 6-7 juveniles from single pair.


----------



## Chris Sinclair

That list is old. Here is a current list of what I am working with:

Aplocheilichthys normani
Aplocheilus lineatus Gold
Aphyosemion amoenum Pouma
Aphyosemion australe Orange aquarium strain
Aphyosemion australe Cape Lopez Orange
Aphyosemion australe German Aquarium Strain
Aphyosemion bivittatum
Aphyosemion cauvetti
Aphyosemion celiae Mambanda
Aphyosemion guignardi Soughetti
Aphyosemion raddai
Aphyosemion scheeli
Aphyosemion splendopleure Bolifamba
Aphyosemion striatum
Fundulopanchax filamentosum Ijebu Ode
Fundulopanchax gardneri gardneri Lafia
Fundulopanchax gardneri mamphensis Mfuni CSK 95-5
Fundulopanchax gardneri mamphensis Mamfe Mile 5, CB3SR 07-19
Fundulopanchax mirabilis mirabilis
Fundulopanchax mirabilis traudeae Manyemen
Fundulopanchax monroviae Paynesville
Fundulopanchax nigerianum Misaje
Fundulopanchax nigerianum Innidere
Fundulopanchax sjoestedti German Strain
Fundulopanchax sjoestedti American Blue
Fundulopanchax sjoestedti Dwarf Red (2 different strains)
Fundulopanchax sjoestedti Okarara
Jordanella floridae
Lacustricola bukobanus Mityana UGJ 99-17
Nothobranchius kirki Chiuta MW91/15
Nothobranchius foerschi
Nothobranchius guentheri Gold
Nothobranchius guentheri Red
Nothobranchius malaisai Sanje DRCH 08-6
Nothobranchius orthonotus
Nothobranchius rachovii Bierra
Nothobranchius ruudwildekampi 'Kididimo' TZ 2008-26
Nothobranchius rubripinnis
Rivulus CF ornatus
Rivulus tenuis Tako Talpa Park
Simpsonichthys bokermanni
Simpsonichthys santanae

At least I think that is everything ...



chizhevskiy said:


> Chris, is that your most recent/updated killifish list: http://killifish.ca/Keeping.html


----------



## chizhevskiy

Chris Sinclair said:


> If you think ocellatum are slow growing wait until you try growing the diapterons. When I had them all about 4 years ago they would typically have to be about 1 year old before they would start laying eggs. I found that most didn't lay many eggs, but the eggs had a very high fertility rate.
> 
> I'd be interested in pairs of any of the fish you have available. If you want to sell some let me know.


I have had them in the past as well. Both times Sika Sika strain. They are starting to lay eggs relatively early (5-6 month), but all of their eggs turning white/fungused. Just after 7-8 months I was finding fertile/viable eggs. Probably you have kept a different strain. 
This A. ocellatum was bought as a dozen of eggs from auction (April 2011). They grown and started to lay eggs somewhere in September. But viable eggs appeared in November/December. I have no time/patience manually gather the eggs, so leaving them in the parents tank and catching about 3-5 hatched babies every day or so.


----------



## Chris Sinclair

Well, if you want to sell or trade any pairs let me know. All I have available right now is :

Aphyosemion amoenum Pouma
Aphyosemion australe Orange
Aphyosemion australe Chocolate
Aphyosemion celiae celiae Mambanda
Aphyosemion scheeli
Fundulopanchax gardneri mamphensis Mamfe Mile 5, CB3SR 07-19
Fundulopanchax nigerianum Misaje
Fundulopanchax sjoestedti German Strain
Rivulus tenuis Tako Talpa Park
Simpsonichthys bokermanni



chizhevskiy said:


> I have had them in the past as well. Both times Sika Sika strain. They are starting to lay eggs relatively early (5-6 month), but all of their eggs turning white/fungused. Just after 7-8 months I was finding fertile/viable eggs. Probably you have kept a different strain.
> This A. ocellatum was bought as a dozen of eggs from auction (April 2011). They grown and started to lay eggs somewhere in September. But viable eggs appeared in November/December. I have no time/patience manually gather the eggs, so leaving them in the parents tank and catching about 3-5 hatched babies every day or so.


----------



## Ciddian

chizhevskiy said:


> Ciddian, I have a lot of Aphyosemion ocellatum fries (1/2...1 inch), so may share with you. The only thing -A. ocellatum is a relatively difficult specie to start with:
> -require variety of live food
> -require cold water
> -sensitive to diseases and water parameters/quality
> -the fries grow very slowly, matures and get full coloration by 7-8 monthes (what is unusual for a small killies).
> 
> I would recommend to begin killifish breeding experiments with something popular and very simple, but still beautiful and interesting, like Aphyosemion australe/striatum, Fundulopanchax gardneri/sjoestedti, Nothobranchius guentheri/rachovii/eggersi, etc.
> 
> Anyway, if you want A. ocellatum, just let me know.


Thank you very much for the offer  As soon as I get some things sorted out I'll see if I can work some space in. We currently have a betta resident lol


----------



## fishead

Chris, the Fp.sjoestedi okarara is that a cameroon location?
I would be interested in them and one of your dwarf red strains when they become available. 
Also interested in some of the Nothos when you might have some available.


----------

